# Ecutek Bluetooth Programming Kit



## limited733 (Sep 27, 2019)

Wanted. All offers please. Thanks


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm about to advertise mine for £180 delivery included.


----------



## limited733 (Sep 27, 2019)

Sorry i am looking after the bluetooth module.


----------



## limited733 (Sep 27, 2019)

anyone?


----------

